# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime mikut te shqiptareve zotit Ullmar Qvick ne pervjetorin e lindjes

## Reschen

Me duhet te behem edhe njehere iniciatori i hapjes se kesaj teme , per pervjetorin e lindjes se zotit Ullmar Qvick.

Nga shume anetare te mevonshem ai nuk njihet por ne nje koment te tij te cilin nje antar i forumit shqiptar me emrin "projekti dk 21" e ka postuar komentin e tij ne forumin shqiptar me titull "Berisha fatkeqesi per shqiptaret" tek problematika shqiptare ne forumin shqiptar  njohu nje diskutim te jashtezakonshem mbi kete teme edhe pse ai qe hapi temen e trajtoi me nota revolucionare dhe nuk vendosi ne hyrje te ketij komenti nje fotografi te Ullmar Qvickut, nenshkrimin e vete autorit te ketyre fjaleve zotit Qvick pasi  zoti Ullmar Qvick eshte njohes i mire i shqipes dhe nje pjese te madhe te historise dhe politikes shqiptare

Tradita shqiptare e respekton mikun deri ne kufinjte e paparashikueshem cka do zgjonte tek nje huaj qe preket nga ky realitet sikur ka zgjuar jo pak here tek shume te huaj, deshiren per eksplorim te kesaj lloj tradite.
Sot ka pervjetorin  e lindjes nje mik i vjeter i ketij forumi, ka mesuar me ato cfare shkruan vete per veten e tij, gjuhen shqipe,(vete une kam lexuar permbledhje te disa shkrimeve te tij nga libra qe ai ka lexuar ne gjuhen shqipe) dhe eshte edhe njeri nga antaret me te vjeter te forumit shqiptar te pakten qe prej vitit 2003. E kam fjalen per suedezin Ullmar Qvick.

Ky zotni paraqet para cdo antari ne kete forum, nje forme cv-je ku prezantohet dhe tregon dicka per veten e tij 

Jete gjate dhe te qete e te lumtur me familjen tende ne pleqeri zotni Ullmar Qvick.

 :Dhuratat:

----------


## Brari

urime  e shendet e jet te gjate zotit ullmar..

pak miq kemi..
ti ruajm ata qe kemi..

edhe ne se cfaq ullmari pikpamje politike qe nuku jan te pelqyshme per disa.. duhet te mendojme se ai  vec te miren ja do shqiptareve e kosoves e shqiperise..

dhe pa asnji interes..

----------


## Foleja_

z.Ullmar Qvick ,
u njoha me emrin tuaj nga shkrimet e Mjellmes sone,Mjellmes se forumit shqiptar . Ndihma juaj qe dhate ne perkthimin e vepres "Renia e gjethit ilir" ishte shembull si ndihmohen miqet . 
Andaj me shume respekt per Ju dhe punen tuaj si albanolog  dhe si njeri i dashur , ju uroj ditelindjen . Shendeti dhe lumturia ju percjelleshin ne cdo hap te jetes.
Edhe nje here  URIME

----------


## POKO

Gratulere Med Dagen!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## anita340

Gezuar ditelindjen z Qvick! Gezofsh edhe 100 te tjera!

----------

